# iPad



## lorenzi jean (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Mon iPad refuse absolument d'effacer et de supprimer les mails 
J 'ai règle pour un effacement après 24 heures malgré cela lors de ma demande de suppression il refuse en me disant impossible de mettre les messages a la corbeille
Un spécialiste peut il me donner un moyen d'effectuer la manuvre 
Merci d'avance 
Jeanlo


----------

